# Actions to APPLY to End Parrot biting



## Jyoti (Jun 27, 2008)

If you get bitten by your parrot when he is out of the cage, for instance, on your hand, the best action you can take is to allow him to flap to the ground, to get him off your hand.

Most parrots, even with clipped wing, will flap to the floor with no harm done at all. By doing this, your parrot gets away from you, but now he is in an "uncomfortable zone" for him, because most birds don't like being on the ground.

*Think about it, in the wild, there are a lot of predators on the ground, so your parrot will feel "bad" about the situation if you let him sit there for a few moments.*

After a few minutes, reach down and offer your hand for him to step up onto. He will not bite you this time as you are a good and positive element in his environment and he will usually step right up to get off the ground. Now, this is the moment you reward your parrot by giving him his favorite treat and lots of praise.

In the wild, parrots have a structure of dominance and submission. What we take as being mean when a parrot is biting us, is an unconscious parallel assumption in the birds mind that, at its physical position in relation to us, he is actually *HIGHER* than we.

Take it like this, in the wild the dominant bird is the higher bird, therefore, it will often bite to keep control of the submissive one. So, a parrot always wants to be the dominant boss around your home. But it is your mission to make him think the other way round.

*Therefore, remain firm, calm and make sure your eye level is above the parrot's eye level. Use the word commands "UP" and "DOWN" as the use of human language along with an action to show dominance is one way to establish a great owner-parrot relationship.*

For more information on parrots, please pm me for my blog spot address


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Good advise for owners of parrots - thank you for sharing


----------



## satdin (Jul 12, 2008)

If you want to teach your parrot to talk, start when he is young since he will then pick up the language much faster. Keep trying the same word or phrase on the parrot at the same time of each day, such as "hello!" or "how are you?". Make sure the bird is looking at you and paying attention. Try repeating the words and phrases you want the parrot to learn and try to say the words when you do a certain activity so he can learn to associate an activity with a word. If your parrot already knows some phrases, encourage him to use them so he doesn't forget them. Whistling is also a great thing to teach a parrot, since he will know how to whistle entire tunes. Even playing records can help your parrot learn words but do not play the same word all day or the parrot will be very bored.


----------



## clark_denise (May 10, 2009)

Jyoti said:


> If you get bitten by your parrot when he is out of the cage, for instance, on your hand, the best action you can take is to allow him to flap to the ground, to get him off your hand.
> 
> Most parrots, even with clipped wing, will flap to the floor with no harm done at all. By doing this, your parrot gets away from you, but now he is in an "uncomfortable zone" for him, because most birds don't like being on the ground.
> 
> ...


thank u i will try that and see what happens as he drew blood today


----------

